#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Οργανισμός & Εσωτερικός Κανονισμός ΕΜΠ

## civilaras

Ανακοινώθηκε το σχέδιο του οργανισμού του ΕΜΠ:
http://www.esos.gr/uploads/kcfinder/...nismos_EMP.pdf

Προτείνω τις εξής αλλαγές στις παραγράφους 1 και 2 του άρθρου 43:

*Ἀρθρο 43ο
Διάρθρωση των σπουδών*

1. Οι σπουδές του Ιδρύματος διαρθρώνονται σε προπτυχιακές σπουδές, μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές και διδακτορικές σπουδές. 
2.Το Ίδρυμα οργανώνει τα προγράμματα σπουδών του με βάση το ευρωπαϊκό σύστημα μεταφοράς και συσσώρευσης πιστωτικών μονάδων (ECTS), η επιτυχής ολοκλήρωση των οποίων οδηγεί στην απονομή τίτλου σπουδών. Ειδικότερα:
α) Οι προπτυχιακές σπουδές του ιδρύματος οργανώνονται σε δύο διαφορετικά προγράμματα σπουδών: το πρόγραμμα βασικών σπουδών και το πρόγραμμα ενιαίων σπουδών. Το πρόγραμμα βασικών σπουδών έχει διάρκεια 6 ακαδημαϊκών εξαμήνων και αντιστοιχεί τουλάχιστον σε 180 πιστωτικές μονάδες. Το πρόγραμμα ενιαίων σπουδών έχει διάρκεια 10 ακαδημαϊκών εξαμήνων και αντιστοιχεί τουλάχιστον σε 300 πιστωτικές μονάδες. Τα πρώτα 6 εξάμηνα του προγράμματος ενιαίων σπουδών είναι πανομοιότυπα με εκείνα του προγράμματος βασικών σπουδών το οποίο αποτελεί υποσύνολο του προγράμματος ενιαίων σπουδών. Η επιτυχής ολοκλήρωση του προγράμματος βασικών σπουδών είναι προαπαιτούμενη για την παρακολούθηση των τελευταίων 4 εξαμήνων του προγράμματος ενιαίων σπουδών. Κάθε πρωτοετής φοιτητής/τρια δηλώνει στην δήλωση των μαθημάτων του πρώτου εξαμήνου το πρόγραμμα προπτυχιακών σπουδών που επιθυμεί να παρακολουθήσει. Μετά την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση του προγράμματος βασικών σπουδών χορηγείται στους φοιτητές και των δύο προγραμμάτων σπουδών τίτλος σπουδών που πιστοποιεί την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση του βασικού κύκλου σπουδών. Ο τίτλος αυτός ολοκληρώνει τον πρώτο κύκλο σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης, ορίζεται ως πτυχίο και είναι ακαδημαϊκά ισότιμος με τον τίτλο σπουδών Bachelor στην ειδικότητα της σχολής, ο οποίος απονέμεται μετά από την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των προγραμμάτων προπτυχιακών σπουδών τριετούς διάρκειας ομοταγών πανεπιστημίων της αλλοδαπής. Μετά την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση του προγράμματος ενιαίων σπουδών χορηγείται στους αποφοίτους τίτλος σπουδών που πιστοποιεί την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση του κύκλου ενιαίων σπουδών. Ο τίτλος αυτός ολοκληρώνει τον δεύτερο κύκλο σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης, ορίζεται ως δίπλωμα και είναι ακαδημαϊκά ισότιμος με τον τίτλο σπουδών Master στην ειδικότητα της σχολής, ο οποίος απονέμεται μετά από την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των προγραμμάτων προπτυχιακών σπουδών πενταετούς διάρκειας ομοταγών πανεπιστημίων της αλλοδαπής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, το πτυχίο των σχολών μηχανικών του ιδρύματος ονομάζεται πτυχίο μηχανικού πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης και είναι ακαδημαϊκά ισότιμο με τον τίτλους σπουδών Bachelor of Engineering (BEng) στην ειδικότητα της σχολής, ο οποίος απονέμεται μετά από την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των προγραμμάτων προπτυχιακών σπουδών τριετούς διάρκειας ομοταγών πανεπιστημίων της αλλοδαπής. Επίσης, το δίπλωμα των σχολών μηχανικών του ιδρύματος ονομάζεται δίπλωμα μηχανικού και είναι ακαδημαϊκά ισότιμο με τον τίτλο σπουδών Master of Engineering (MEng) στην ειδικότητα της σχολής, ο οποίος απονέμεται μετά από την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των προγραμμάτων προπτυχιακών σπουδών ενιαίας πενταετούς διάρκειας ομοταγών πανεπιστημίων της αλλοδαπής.
β) Οι Μεταπτυχιακές Σπουδές του Ιδρύματος οργανώνονται σε Διεπιστημονικά (Διασχολικά ή/και Διαπανεπιστημιακά) Προγράμματα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών (ΔΠΜΣ), η επιτυχής ολοκλήρωση των οποίων οδηγεί στην απόκτηση Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος Eιδίκευσης (MΔE). Το ΜΔΕ ολοκληρώνει τον δεύτερο κύκλο σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης και είναι ακαδημαϊκά ισότιμο με τον τίτλο Master of Science (MSc), ο οποίος απονέμεται μετά από την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των προγραμμάτων μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών ομοταγών πανεπιστημιων της αλλοδαπής. Το ΜΔΕ αποδεικνύει γνώση στη συγκεκριμένη διεπιστημονική γνωστική περιοχή κάθε ΔΠΜΣ. Στόχος των μεταπτυχιακών φοιτητών είναι η απόκτηση του Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος Ειδίκευσης (ΜΔΕ), το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε προγράμματα σπουδών διάρκειας 3-4 ακαδημαϊκών εξαμήνων-στα οποία περιλαμβάνεται και η εκπόνηση μεταπτυχιακής εργασίας-και το οποίο αντιστοιχεί (κατ΄αναλογία με τη διάρκειά του) σε 90 έως 120 πιστωτικές μονάδες. Οι πιστωτικές μονάδες εκφράζουν μόνο τις σχετικές βαρύτητες των μεταπτυχιακών μαθημάτων στην ολοκλήρωση του προγράμματος σπουδών με βάση τον εκτιμώμενο φόρτο εργασίας του φοιτητή. Η άθροιση πιστωτικών μονάδων από διάφορα προγράμματα ΔΠΜΣ δεν οδηγεί στη χορήγηση τίτλου μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών.
γ) Οι Διδακτορικές Σπουδές μπορούν να οργανώνονται στο πλαίσιο μιας σχολής ή περισσότερων σχολών του ιδρύματος και οργανώνονται σε προγράμματα διδακτορικών σπουδών, η επιτυχής ολοκλήρωση των οποίων οδηγεί στην απόκτηση Διδακτορικού Διπλώματος (ΔΔ). Το ΔΔ ολοκληρώνει τον τρίτο κύκλο σπουδών της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης και είναι ακαδημαϊκά ισότιμο προς τον τίτλο Doctorate of Philosophy (PhD), ο οποίος απονέμεται μετά από την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των προγραμμάτων διδακτορικών σπουδών ομοταγών πανεπιστημιων της αλλοδαπής. Στο ΕΜΠ υπάρχει η δυνατότητα δύο διαφορετικών τύπων διδακτορικών σπουδών: 
i) τα προγράμματα στα οποία, για την απόκτηση του Διδακτορικού Διπλώματος, απαιτείται η παρακολούθηση πλήρους Προγράμματος Διδακτορικών Σπουδών και στην συνέχεια, η εκπόνηση της διδακτορικής διατριβής 
ii) τα προγράμματα στα οποία για την εκπόνηση της διδακτορικής διατριβής, δεν προαπαιτείται η παρακολούθηση Προγράμματος Διδακτορικών Σπουδών. ΣΆ αυτή την περίπτωση ο Επιβλέπων και η συμβουλευτική Επιτροπή μπορούν να δώσουν οδηγίες στους ΥΔ για την παρακολούθηση επιλεκτικά από Διεπιστημονικά και Σχολικά Προγράμματα Μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών του ΕΜΠ, μαθημάτων που απαιτούνται για την εκπόνηση Διδακτορικής Διατριβής υψηλής ποιότητας. 
δ) Η απόκτηση Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος Ειδίκευσης ή/και Διδακτορικού Διπλώματος από το ΕΜΠ δεν συνεπάγεται την απόκτηση του πτυχίου ή του βασικού διπλώματος του ΕΜΠ.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

5 έτη για προπτυχιακές σπουδές και 2 έτη για μεταπτυχιακό, σύνολο 7 έτη για να λάβει κάποιος MSc;

Γιατί να μην πάει στην Αγγλία να το πάρει το MSc σε 5 έτη και σε καλύτερο (βάση διεθνούς αξιολόγησης) πανεπιστήμιο από το ΕΜΠ;
Αν έχει βέβαια τα λεφτά.

Όταν θα επιτραπούν και στην Ελλάδα τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα.

----------

